# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Forumansicht

## Hans (GL)

> ...(* = Im Übrigen auch interessant: Viele Teilnehmer schreiben immer "wie oben beschrieben wurde ..." -Ich habe das Forum beispielsweise so eingestellt, dass "unten" beschrieben wurde, weil oben die neuesten Beiträge rangieren ...
>  -Aber das nur am Rande)...



Vermutlich ist damit die in der Forumhilfe angegebene Formulierung gemeint:

    "Linear- Neueste Beiträge zuerst." 

Nur, bei mir ist diese Auswahl nicht gegeben. 
Meine Auswahlmöglichkeiten im Menü Ansicht sind:
- Zur Linear-Darstellung wechseln
- Hybrid Darstellung
- Zur Baum-Darstellung wechseln

Wie kann diese Auswahlmöglichkeit angesteuert werden? 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> Vermutlich ist damit die in der Forumhilfe angegebene Formulierung gemeint:
> 
>     "Linear- Neueste Beiträge zuerst." 
> 
> Nur, bei mir ist diese Auswahl nicht gegeben. 
> Meine Auswahlmöglichkeiten im Menü Ansicht sind:
> - Zur Linear-Darstellung wechseln
> - Hybrid Darstellung
> - Zur Baum-Darstellung wechseln
> ...


Hallo Hans,

im => Kontrollzentrum
findest Du unter => Einstellungen
das Feld => Anzeige von Themen
und hier die Einstellungsmöglichkeit => Themenanzeigeart

Hier kannst Du u.a. wählen, => Linear neueste Beiträge zuerst
oder => Linear älteste Beiträge zuerst.

Ich hoffe, dass dieses die Antwort auf Deine Frage ist.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Hans (GL)

Danke Dieter

für die schnelle und gut beschriebene Antwort.

Hans

----------

